# HELP! Please.



## The_Duhcider (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, this is not a nute problem, it is definately a disease, but which? Growing outdoors, from clone. Parts (sometimes whole) plants yellow then wilt, then die or mature early. prior to "yellowing" they appeara dull olive green...have tested ph,ergs, and orp, all are within range. No pNa solution to calibrate for salt test. Though this is most likely not needed. No black sklerotia are present in stalk/stem...


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 7, 2007)

the closeups of the bud have orange resin heads that shouldn't...And what is this "woody" appearing growth on outside of stem? the worse that stuff is the worse the plant appears....


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2007)

WoW...
  I'm "guessing" pests of some type. Possibly in the dirt, eating your roots. 
No signs of "boring" ..a hole near the base of the affected stems?
  I had a little worm one time, that would bore into the stems, usually near the base/fork, that would kill that branch. 

 I


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 8, 2007)

resin glands can be an orangeish/amber color. My orange kush had orange colored resin glands and hairs. so i dont think thats part of your problem, but i dont know, Like Hick said maybe a pest. do you know what strain it iz by the way??


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for the responses Hick, and Blunt. In regards to bore holes, no. I cannot find any, anywhere. The strain, is Super Silver Haze. As for the orange resin glands...They are not supposed to be orange yet...I will post some more CU's so you can see them better. I am at my wits end here...It is so frustrating to do well, and then have this shtuff :hairpull: :hairpull:  rear it's head... :hairpull:

  As a combative measure, mycorizaes (Organism XL), and benny Bacs (T-Harz) have been introduced...2 months ago and then again 2 weeks ago. These were applied as soil drenches, As they are in budding no foliar spraying is acceptable, this is after all Medi...


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 8, 2007)

ok, the two pics on the right show a extremley bloated calyx, there are no seeds developing in these. I have checked a few.  Refer to pic 3 in my frst post (from left to right). See the dead calyx at the node? That's what this "outer" calyx in the 2 pics on the right is begining to do. Note also in pic 3 of this post that the leaf that is associated with the node that the calyx is growing from, is also heavier in orange heads...


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 8, 2007)

Now, what I am not sure of is this...Is this a primary symptom of some ecto/endodermal infection? Or is it secodary? I just don't know, and unless someone else has had it, short of a bio-essay, I don't think I'll ever know...Any and all thoughts on the matter are welcome


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 8, 2007)

Calm down pal, hit this blunt and chill for a min......Ok,So how many week into flower you have?? sence i know that its a "haze" strain, i know you got at the least 10-11 weeks for the maturty of the buds(by the way they do look nice dispite the problem u have). If you do folir feed do it vary lightly and try to get jus the big fan leaves. As far as a disease i have the slightest clue. I realy hope your ladies get well. Ima do a lil looking for you to see if i can come up with some kind of idea


----------



## MJ20 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just curious..how much nutes do you give?I think i read something somewhere about silvr haze being kinda sensitive..i could be wrong..


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 9, 2007)

They have been flowering for about 3 weeks, though they were stretching quite a bit last 3 weeks as well...BTW thanks for the compliment on looks  


As far as nutes are concerned...The containers are 6' across, and on average hold about 260-350 gallons of dirt, the amendment mix was as follows

3 bags chicken ****, 1/2 bag bone meal, 1/4 bag gypsum, per container.

Water is from a creek, starts at 8.4 ph. Adding Earth Juice grow or bloom and E.J. Catalyst, at a rate of 1 cup per 100 gallons. Mixing is done in a 300 gallon tank. The ph of end product(water and food) is 6.4-6.6. Currently, bat guano and Cat is all that is going in the mix. Today was last day for bat guano. And will be only Cat from here on out as a PH adjuster


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Sep 9, 2007)

get the ph down some more like 5.8-6.2 and see how she reacts, it may do the trick


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmmm I'll have to think on that one, (lowering ph)...


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2007)

??.."me too"...
below "6", "I" have always considered _too low_ for soil. 
At 6.0, phosphates, magnesium and calcium are all "locked" out...nitrogen and potash are "barely" on the scale..
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1833&d=1141100090


----------



## Hick (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmm...it may be "contagous"...
All I did was read the post..and look what I found today..it seems to be affecting only four branches, all origonating from the lower/mid portion of the meristem.
  "IF/when" you figure  it out, I'm ready to listen...:hairpull:

..branches both above and below, aren't being affected..


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

Hmmm, ok Hick check out thses other pics I got, and see if any of it looks familliar...


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

note in pic 3 & 4 there are black spots on the leaf stem...This is not black dot , I don't know what it is, but I know it's not that. My guess is one or more of these things...Fusarium oxysporum, Charcoal rot, verticillium wilt,fusarium stem canker, Ophiobolus Stem Canker, Phomopsis Stem Canker, or Brown Blight...I recomend reading "Hemp Diseases and Pests; Management and Biological Control" By J.M. Mcpartland, R.C. Clarke, and D.R Watson...

  The problem with diagnosing without a bio-assay in my case is that what I am seeing has some symptoms of all those things, but not all of one disease...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

For instance what I have sounds alot like Carcoal rot, yet there are no Black Sclerotia in the pith...Oh yeah, I forgot Brown leaf spot & stem canker...Sigh....Guess I'll have to assay...


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 11, 2007)

a week or so ago i went out to water my girls and one of them was drooped all the way down like it needed a drink really bad i gave it some water and it never came back,a day later i decided to rip it out,it came out like there were no roots connected and out came a bunch of little worms that were very small and white im not sure what they were but i just thought i would share this with you..


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

Dyannas son,

  It sounds like you have either, White root grubs, weevil/curculio grubs or Root maggots, or flea beatle grubs...got any pics of the little bastages?


----------



## HGB (Sep 11, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm...it may be "contagous"...
> All I did was read the post..and look what I found today..it seems to be affecting only four branches, all origonating from the lower/mid portion of the meristem.



odd it starting in the lower/mid portion.... does it start in the bud tips first and work it's way down?

The_Duhcider, sorry not trying to rob your thread as I have been pondering over your problem as well  

peace


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

HGB, Get off my thread you pirate!!!! J/K !  Any and all thoughts are welcome


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

The way it happens with me is, a VERY sublte "lightening up" of green (you could almost think it was the angle you are looking at plant or the angle of light), then dying calyx at node sites, then yellowing of leaves, then wilt...Of course there is also that scaby substance that climbs the meristem, then primary & secondary branches first...


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 11, 2007)

Forgot to mention Hemp Canker....which is what I am presently leaning towards....







			
				The_Duhcider said:
			
		

> note in pic 3 & 4 there are black spots on the leaf stem...This is not black dot , I don't know what it is, but I know it's not that. My guess is one or more of these things...Fusarium oxysporum, Charcoal rot, verticillium wilt,fusarium stem canker, Ophiobolus Stem Canker, Phomopsis Stem Canker, or Brown Blight...I recomend reading "Hemp Diseases and Pests; Management and Biological Control" By J.M. Mcpartland, R.C. Clarke, and D.R Watson...
> 
> The problem with diagnosing without a bio-assay in my case is that what I am seeing has some symptoms of all those things, but not all of one disease...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Hick (Sep 12, 2007)

HGB, DUH'...Mine are showing very similar characteristics.."scaby substance that climbs the meristem, then primary & secondary branches first..."(thought I ha a pic)
..but it has not affected the meristem, and doesn't "appear" to be spreading.
  Those branches were pretty much hidden by foilage, and escaped detection in the early stages, so I can't elaborate on the progression.


> "Hemp Diseases and Pests; Management and Biological Control" By J.M. Mcpartland, R.C. Clarke, and D.R Watson..


..Thank you..


----------



## HGB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> HGB, DUH'...Mine are showing very similar characteristics.."scaby substance that climbs the meristem, then primary & secondary branches first..."(thought I ha a pic)
> ..but it has not affected the meristem, and doesn't "appear" to be spreading.
> Those branches were pretty much hidden by foilage, and escaped detection in the early stages, so I can't elaborate on the progression.
> ..Thank you..



Kinda looked like end blossom rot at first but have never seen that with a scaby substance on the meristem, but both have gave classic signs of that untill the scaby part  

at a loss here


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 14, 2007)

The only thing I am sure of, is that I have multiple problems. I live in an area where outdoor growing is heavy. And there are many vectors for diseases. Humans being the top vector. After all everyone has to go to town for supplies. This is probably just the begining for areas such as where I live.Unfortunatly, there is nothing to be done this late in the game for me. I will have to employ many IPM strats next year with sanitation and sterilisation and micro-beneficials being the forefront. Micro beneficials will be introduced into the soil at seedling/cutting stage and reintroduced on a regular basis. Solarisation, perhaps even pasteurisation for the soil...Sigh, well that's life eh? Goodluck and thanks to all for your thoughts and input.


----------



## The_Duhcider (Sep 14, 2007)

Just thought I'd post some pics of this scaby growth on a primary branch...I have no idea what that pupal sac (not sure but that's what that ovoid shape with a hole in it looks like to me) held, and didn't find anymore on that branch or others. This growth kinda looks like Cornflakes under magnification...


----------



## Dyannas son (Sep 14, 2007)

The_Duhcider said:
			
		

> Dyannas son,
> 
> It sounds like you have either, White root grubs, weevil/curculio grubs or Root maggots, or flea beatle grubs...got any pics of the little bastages?


yeah it was only in one spot and only one plant got messed up all my others are doing Great.


----------



## EYEDOC (Sep 23, 2007)

hay dude check out the pics in my post
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17651

In case you had the same bugs how did you get ridden of them?


----------

